# MSI or Asus laptop



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2014)

Which one would you choose and why?

1. MSI Gaming Notebook GE70 2PE-041NL
Display:17.3" WUXGA LED, resolutie 1920 x 1080
Processor:Intel Core i7 4700HQ Quad-Core (2.40 GHz)
Cache:6 MB
Chipset:Intel HM87
Memory:16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR3 SODIMM (Max. 16 GB)
Graphics:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860 2 GB GDDR5
Harddisk:1TB SATA 7200rpm
SSD:128 GB
Optical driveVD-/+RW  

*€1382,00*

2. Asus Gaming Notebook G750JX-T4144H 
Display:17.3" WUXGA LED, resolutie 1920 x 1080
Processor:Intel Core i7 4700HQ Quad-Core (2.40 GHz)
Cache:6 MB
Chipset:Intel HM87
Memory:8 GB PC12800 DDR3 SODIMM (Max. 32 GB)
Graphics:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M 3 GB DDR5 VRAM
SSD:256 GB SATA
Harddisk:750 GB SATA 7200rpm
Optical driveVD-/+RW   

*€ 1579.00*

I only see one advantage of the Asus, it has a dedicated fan for the graphic card.
But the gtx860m seems to run cooler and the cpu/gpu shared cooling solution may be enough for the msi?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 21, 2014)

That's a tough choice, only because I'm biased towards ASUS...  I see the ASUS comes with a SSD, which will make a big difference in boot and loading times.

The 860 is more power efficient (cooler), but benchmarks are pretty close:

http://www.gaminglaptopsjunky.com/gtx-860m-vs-gtx-770m-vs-gt-755-sli-midrange-gaming-shifted/


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> That's a tough choice, only because I'm biased towards ASUS...  I see the ASUS comes with a SSD, which will make a big difference in boot and loading times.
> 
> The 860 is more power efficient (cooler), but benchmarks are pretty close:
> 
> http://www.gaminglaptopsjunky.com/gtx-860m-vs-gtx-770m-vs-gt-755-sli-midrange-gaming-shifted/



Thanks for the reply... But the MSI comes with SSD too, only it's 128Gb.


----------



## flmatter (Apr 21, 2014)

Go with the Asus.   I have had bad luck with MSI laptops - branded or white box builds.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd go Asus. The G-series are also built like tanks so it should last a while. I'm still running ye' olde G53 and it runs great, only a little underpowered for BF4 -.-


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2014)

flmatter said:


> Go with the Asus.   I have had bad luck with MSI laptops - branded or white box builds.



What happened with your msi laptop?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 21, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks for the reply... But the MSI comes with SSD too, only it's 128Gb.



I have SSD (Selective Seeing Disorder), lol


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> I have SSD (Selective Seeing Disorder), lol


LOL


----------



## flmatter (Apr 21, 2014)

Which time? First I had a bios problem and second laptop had a video card issue-defective fan.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2014)

flmatter said:


> Which time? First I had a bios problem and second laptop had a video card issue-defective fan.



Just bad luck I think, that does not mean these new laptop models would have the same issues. But thanks for saying


----------



## flmatter (Apr 22, 2014)

Most definitely bad luck, but how times do you keep trying a company that you have bad luck with?


----------



## Chetkigaming (Apr 22, 2014)

take a look on some asus laptop review, i like it... but i've heard about their problems, maybe new gtx 8xx laptops lineup is fixed it?


----------



## 64K (Apr 22, 2014)

I think I would go with the MSI. I've had 2 Asus laptops and a MSI and never had an issue with any of them. My MSI is a GE60 with a GTX 660m that I take with me when I travel for gaming. It does pretty good except with the most demanding games. The GTX 860m offers considerably more performance than mine according to the brief check I did so you will have no problems with most games. Plus it seems you would be getting a better deal with the MSI. It has a smaller SSD but if you'll only be using that for your OS and a few games at a time then it's all you really need imo.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 22, 2014)

Now I found some videos about these laptops and I could see the temperatures, the temps of the asus (the one in the video has a gtx765m, but I think the temps of the gtx770m are quite the same) after benchmarking the Asus: cpu was 77c at highest and gpu only 58c!! 








The MSI after benchmarking: cpu 94c at highest, gpu 90c at highest. 








So there is a big difference here.
I might go for the Asus after seeing this, it just has better cooling performance.


----------



## P4-630 (May 3, 2014)

I bought the Asus G750JX, I'm happy with it, my old asus laptop would run about 43c on cpu idle (i7 740qm) and 39c on the gpu (gt425m) now my new laptop runs about 36~41 cpu and with this laptop the GPU runs hotter idle, about 45c. Oh well you can't have it all perfect. The MSI runs hotter since it has only one cooling fan.
Would the GTX860m be better and run cooler then the GTX770m? I don't know, but I do know the GTX770m has 3GB memory and the GTX860m just 2GB.

Only one other thing, there is no nvidia optimus, this laptop does not use the graphics from the cpu , it uses the GTX770m all the time.


----------



## eskwy911 (May 3, 2014)

the 770m have 96.2Gb/s of memory bandwidth and the 860m have 80.0


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (May 3, 2014)

I'd go with MSI, because there's clearly nothing worse than ASUS laptops. A disgusting attempt to create a software ACPI (this poorly coded peace of garbage known as "ATK ACPI", Jesus cried with meteorites when this bastard was born), the support center is nothing but a bunch of dilettantes (e. g. "Having problems with AMD Enduro? Ask Microsoft for help, we don't offer support for device software" (C) Anna Kapitanskaya). Then comes the way they implement graphics hardware: they will put DDR3 VRAM in every single configuration, I'm 100% sure they won't do this to GTX 860M, but they did it in the past with high-end products, and they also known for some nasty tricks, like describing GTX 760 OEM (192 bit, 1536 MiB) as GTX 760 Retail (256 bit, 2048 MiB), so they're clearly not to be trusted.
What to expect from their laptop: custom HWID (you won't be able to install any GeForce software but the original package from August 2013), super complex case construction (can't disassemble it by yourself).
MSI is by far the best you can get if you're not in USA. If you are, just go with highly customized Eurocom.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 3, 2014)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> I'd go with MSI, because there's clearly nothing worse than ASUS laptops. A disgusting attempt to create a software ACPI (this poorly coded peace of garbage known as "ATK ACPI", Jesus cried with meteorites when this bastard was born), the support center is nothing but a bunch of dilettantes (e. g. "Having problems with AMD Enduro? Ask Microsoft for help, we don't offer support for device software" (C) Anna Kapitanskaya). Then comes the way they implement graphics hardware: they will put DDR3 VRAM in every single configuration, I'm 100% sure they won't do this to GTX 860M, but they did it in the past with high-end products, and they also known for some nasty tricks, like describing GTX 760 OEM (192 bit, 1536 MiB) as GTX 760 Retail (256 bit, 2048 MiB), so they're clearly not to be trusted.
> What to expect from their laptop: custom HWID (you won't be able to install any GeForce software but the original package from August 2013), super complex case construction (can't disassemble it by yourself).
> MSI is by far the best you can get if you're not in USA. If you are, just go with highly customized Eurocom.



You did read that the OP has already bought the laptop? Probably not a great idea to make them feel like they made the wrong choice.

Btw I have a G53 and I can install NVidia drivers just fine, same goes for my friend who has a G75. My G53 also overclocks pretty well too  probably also because of the pretty slick cooling design. TBH I think support varies by country. Here in Australia, I've been thoroughly impressed by the support from Asus - probably helps I have a service centre about a 30-40min drive away though. I do agree with being a complete pita to disassemble. Even changing just the HDD in my G53 required removing keyboard, touchpad and wristrest and then about 15 screws later then the back access plate comes off. But it does give you access to quite a few things so not too bad if you are changing a lot of things.



P4-630 said:


> I bought the Asus G750JX, I'm happy with it, my old asus laptop would run about 43c on cpu idle (i7 740qm) and 39c on the gpu (gt425m) now my new laptop runs about 36~41 cpu and with this laptop the GPU runs hotter idle, about 45c. Oh well you can't have it all perfect. The MSI runs hotter since it has only one cooling fan.
> Would the GTX860m be better and run cooler then the GTX770m? I don't know, but I do know the GTX770m has 3GB memory and the GTX860m just 2GB.
> Only one other thing, there is no nvidia optimus, this laptop does not use the graphics from the cpu , it uses the GTX770m all the time.



Nice! tbh I hate optimus and have had really bad experiences with it so probably not the end of the world that your G750JX does not support it haha  I think the 770m would still be a little better than the 860m but the 860m probably runs a bit cooler.


----------



## Darkleoco (May 3, 2014)

I wouldnt worry about the heat on the gpu that much. I have a G75 as well and as long as i have made sure it has space behind it the gpu always stays surprisingly cool though i have a 660M rather than a 770 but the principal should be the same


----------



## P4-630 (May 3, 2014)

Darkleoco said:


> I wouldnt worry about the heat on the gpu that much. I have a G75 as well and as long as i have made sure it has space behind it the gpu always stays surprisingly cool though i have a 660M rather than a 770 but the principal should be the same



Im not so worried but it just runs idle a bit hotter then the gt425m, on load it does not run too hot.


----------



## P4-630 (May 3, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice! tbh I hate optimus and have had really bad experiences with it so probably not the end of the world that your G750JX does not support it haha  I think the 770m would still be a little better than the 860m but the 860m probably runs a bit cooler.



I thought that with optimus the gtx770m would run cool but maybe the cpu would run hotter in idle then.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 5, 2014)

Generally I'll go with the Asus one, better specs, better cooling, sharper looking.


----------



## P4-630 (May 6, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Generally I'll go with the Asus one, better specs, better cooling, sharper looking.



Yes I went for Asus because it much better cooling then the MSI, I'm very happy with it and playing GTA VI with about 55fps average.
Waiting for GTA V !!


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 7, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Yes I went for Asus because it much better cooling then the MSI, I'm very happy with it and playing GTA VI with about 55fps average. Waiting for GTA V !!



Yep, nice choice mate. Actually you should've gone with the new GTX 800M series Asus G series, would be a bit better


----------



## jmcosta (May 7, 2014)

go with asus they have great cooling and quality overall


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Yep, nice choice mate. Actually you should've gone with the new GTX 800M series Asus G series, would be a bit better



They don't have an Asus here with 800 series card yet, only 700 series graphics, with GTX780m as top model.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 7, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> They don't have an Asus here with 800 series card yet, only 700 series graphics, with GTX780m as top model.



Aw, where are you from btw ? It's kinda sad to know that


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Aw, where are you from btw ? It's kinda sad to know that



The Netherlands. We only have the G750JX and the G750JH models with GTX770m and GTX780m cards.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 7, 2014)

Oh ok I see. 
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-800m-graphics-performance,3800.html
Just something reference for ya, hope you don't get too sad lol


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Oh ok I see.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-800m-graphics-performance,3800.html
> Just something reference for ya, hope you don't get too sad lol



I'm not sad, and I haven't seen an Asus laptop in your link....
My GTX770m is as good as an GTX860m as found in the MSI, look at my first post and I have 3GB vram now instead of 2GB for the 800 series.


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 7, 2014)

Well I just want to show the difference between the 700M and 800M series for reference, as I said why didn't you get the new G series with 800M. It's ok


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Well I just want to show the difference between the 700M and 800M series for reference, as I said why didn't you get the new G series with 800M. It's ok



Yeah I have seen the differences at notebookcheck, the 860m is located a little above the 770m in their list but I have seen benchmark results and actual gaming, the 770m performs a little better or on par with the 860. The MSI laptops with a 880m and including OS are more expensive then the laptop I bought or they dont come with SSD.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

Here are the specs of the 2 cards: http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-860M-vs-GeForce-GTX-770M


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 7, 2014)

Nice, btw are you going to post some pics of your laptop and share some gaming benchmarks over here ? I'm quite interested to know that.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Nice, btw are you going to post some pics of your laptop and share some gaming benchmarks over here ? I'm quite interested to know that.



Well my 3d mark 06 score was about 17500 and I get about 55fps with GTA IV.

It scored a bit higher then my dads pc with a HD 4870.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 7, 2014)

Ok I want some actual pics from your current system, since I'm quite familiar with the G series already lol 
17500 3DMark 06 in what preset, same to GTA IV with 55 FPS ?


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

NationsAnarchy said:


> Ok I want some actual pics from your current system, since I'm quite familiar with the G series already lol
> 17500 3DMark 06 in what preset, same to GTA IV with 55 FPS ?



I did not change any settings, default settings.
In GTA IV I have used the optimized settings from Nvidia  Experience.

Detail distance 50
Night shadows high
Reflection high
Shadows high
Filter 8x
View distance 50
Water high


----------



## NationsAnarchy (May 7, 2014)

Ok thanks for the numbers my friend, apologize to you if my curiousity annoyed you a bit too much.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2014)

Asus G750JX
CPU: i7 4700HQ
RAM: 8GB Samsung
Graphics: GTX770M
Hard Drive: LiteOn 256GB SSD
Hard Drive: Hitachi 750GB 7200rpm


----------



## P4-630 (May 9, 2014)

Looks a pretty good score to me! 
I'm happy with it!


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2014)

3D mark Vantage score 15693


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2014)

Now which tool shows the correct WEI score??
WinAero or ChrisPC?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 11, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 56584
> WinAero or ChrisPC?



Probably ChrisPC, I don't remember 2 Decimal Point scores at any point before...


----------



## P4-630 (May 19, 2014)

Posting another benchmark:


----------



## KimPate0929 (May 27, 2014)

I do go with msi, 200 cheaper and 16g memeory, well, the spec look better than Asus and cheaper, why not?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 27, 2014)

I have an MSI MS-16GC (GE60 rebranded by CyberPowerPC) and I love it. It does get rather hot, but I flashed my GTX 765m to 1046/1100 and 70w power limit with Svet's VBIOS Tuner (clocks and boost table) and Kepler BIOS Tuner (power limit). The CPU naturally runs at 3.4GHz peak, 3.1GHz loaded at 0.95v, but I used Intel XTU to run it at 2.8GHz/0.8v and it's enough to keep both the GPU and CPU from throttling on the unified cooler. It's one nice 15.6" laptop though Gigabyte's latest offering with a GTX 870m looks much beefier.


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2014)

KimPate0929 said:


> I do go with msi, 200 cheaper and 16g memeory, well, the spec look better than Asus and cheaper, why not?



I found out the msi runs much hotter , about 94 degrees C CPU and GPU. My Asus runs around 70degrees C GPU and CPU and this is why I bought the Asus, it just has much better cooling because of the 2 dedicated fans, the msi has only one fan and that fan with turbo mode sounds like a jet engine!!


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I have an MSI MS-16GC (GE60 rebranded by CyberPowerPC) and I love it. It does get rather hot, but I flashed my GTX 765m to 1046/1100 and 70w power limit with Svet's VBIOS Tuner (clocks and boost table) and Kepler BIOS Tuner (power limit). The CPU naturally runs at 3.4GHz peak, 3.1GHz loaded at 0.95v, but I used Intel XTU to run it at 2.8GHz/0.8v and it's enough to keep both the GPU and CPU from throttling on the unified cooler. It's one nice 15.6" laptop though Gigabyte's latest offering with a GTX 870m looks much beefier.



Yes I have seen them but we don't have Gigabyte laptops here.


----------

